# netbeans 7.0 c++ aplication error compile



## xnl96 (Oct 15, 2011)

i use FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64 and netbeans 7.0 , i create a new proiect "C/C++ Application" and he generate main.cpp  if i try to compile and run the project he give me this error 
	
	



```
"/usr/bin/make" -f nbproject/Makefile-Debug.mk QMAKE= SUBPROJECTS= .build-conf
Error expanding embedded variable.
*** Error code 2
Stop in /usr/home/rrr/test/test.
BUILD FAILED (exit value 1, total time: 54ms)
```
 , in Tools->Options->C/C++ are this configuration 

```
C Compiler  /usr/bin/gcc
C++ Compiler /usr/bin/g++
Assembler /usr/bin/as
Make command /usr/bin/make
Debugger command /usr/bin/gdb
Qmake command /usr/local/bin/qmake
Cmake command /usr/local/bin/cmake
```
so what is wrong?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2011)

xnl96 said:
			
		

> ```
> Make command /usr/bin/make
> ```



Have you tried using GNU Make (devel/gmake, /usr/local/bin/gmake) instead of BSD Make?

Fonz


----------



## xnl96 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, it works.


----------

